# OOBling Support Beware-Wish I had Known



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

I recently purchase OOBling Software from an individual who chose to to use it anymore. I went to Synergy 17's website and learned all that I could from them. I messed around with the software and came upon a project where there was no video to support how to do it. Something that probably should have been fairly simple but the software was not making it happen. 

I contact Joseph Tovar and asked him if there were going to be any new videos made to showing how to use the features of the software because most of the ones on the web site do not address how to use it. The last video that I saw was posted in 2012. 

Joseph indicated to me that he was very busy and would walk me through what I needed to know in a one on one session. Two weeks later I am still waiting for the call.

I contacted the mother company to see if there were videos that I could watch and learn and was told that this $700 software was not considered a "main" software and that I would need to learn how to use it via the: Those are the only videos available - they are general videos that show the general use of most of the features in our Main software products - Signlab and Engravelab and the VPM RIP.
OOBling is not a main product and as I stated before we can not possibly create videos for every single facet of every program we sell.
You should have also received the OOBling Quick Start Guide with your program that may have some more useful information.
Other than that you will either need to purchase some support or training.

Thanks
Dave

My response to this was:

Well that totally sucks. You are quick to charge top dollar for it and then label it "back burner" software. Your company should be ashamed. While I know some companies regard its customers as "idiots" that day has come and gone. Who invests $700 in a software get a dollars worth of "how to" support; turns around and invests an additional $200 get the same or less; spends another $100 dollars for support that may or may not address their needs (have no idea what I would get since this software is not a "main" software-just cost like one). 

Okay David-I will let all of my friends on tshirtforums know how your company operates when it comes to this $700 software that is obviously used to boost your company's bottom line and not to satisfy a real need in the t-shirt industry. It is truly sad that you tell me to look at a dollars worth of support (guide) try to learn the software from a (sign video) and if I want anything else-I need to fork over more money. 

I am not asking you to create a video for every little thing, I am asking you to support a product that you certainly charge enough money for to make a few "how to" videos that address that particular software.

Extremely disgruntled customer.

Bottom Line-Think very hard before you fork over money for this software because while the features are outstanding the support sucks.


----------



## MikeinOttawa (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello,


On behalf of CADlink, I would like to apologize that you feel that you have had a subpar experience with support of our OOBling Pro software. I can tell you that between the support that our reseller channel provides and the support that CADlink provides directly to our customers, we feel that all CADlink software customers are supported to the best of our ability and are generally very, very pleased with the level of support they receive.


I would like to help you with your issue but also need to address a few items within your post.


1- Synergy 17- Has been a reseller of our OOBling Pro software for quite some time now and we have heard from many customers that their after sales support is very, very good, Their knowledge of the software is second to none. I know that Synergy (as most resellers do) does place a priority of supporting customers who purchase products directly from them but have also supported many customers who have not (which if I understand correctly is your situation)? Given their excellent history of customer service I am surprised by your situation.


2- Videos- Your comment about a lack of video support and that the most recent video posted dated back to 2012 is not correct. Synergy has created an extensive set of video's (given the scope of the product) which cover most, if not every single primary function that a straight forward product such as SignLab OOBling includes. I had a quick look at their YouTube postings and they have uploaded a video as recently as 7 months ago. A quick look showed me a total of 19 video's on the software. Perhaps you can find what you are looking for here, https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=OObling+Pro .


3- The reply from our inside sales representative, Dave. His reply to you was an honest and straight forward response. CADlink provides a generous, unlimited free technical support period for all new and upgrading customers. However, once that free support window expires the inside sales people must follow company policy and advise the customer of their support options. Which I believe he did. As far as our videos are concerned, you are correct. We have over 150 of them and they focus on our mainstream channel products such as SignLab, EngraveLab, Digital Factory and FilmMaker. With a product that is a very "niche market" type of product we let our resellers create the video's and with the number and quality of videos that Synergy placed on YouTube, we felt it would be redundant to recreate the content that they already provided.


Anyhow, I don't want to leave you without an answer to your original question, so if you reply to this thread with what it is you are looking for, I will do my best to get you an answer.


Thanks,


Mike.


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

lmcclain6 said:


> I recently purchase OOBling Software from an individual who chose to to use it anymore. I went to Synergy 17's website and learned all that I could from them. I messed around with the software and came upon a project where there was no video to support how to do it. Something that probably should have been fairly simple but the software was not making it happen.
> 
> I contact Joseph Tovar and asked him if there were going to be any new videos made to showing how to use the features of the software because most of the ones on the web site do not address how to use it. The last video that I saw was posted in 2012.
> 
> ...



Joseph explained to me that he was simply a distributor who chose to offer support because none of the other distributors do. He does work very hard to satisfy his customers and some of us who has not yet been his customer. I really don't want you guys to think that Joseph is the culprit o my post-he is not. Joseph owns and sells ooBling from his website Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies.. He is the on distributor who offers any sort of support-so it would make sense to only purchase from his website (that's what I will be doing). If he cares enough to support me through the software the least I can do is support his business. 

So, Joseph, I apologize if I made it seem as if you were not doing your job. Not only do you do your job, but you do great at it as busy as you are. Your new customer-Linda McClain


----------

